
Amadeus Amadeus Pwn me Amadeus Airline check-in bug may have exposed all y'al - based2
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/16/amadeus_bug_light_pass/
======
ziddoap
> _" [...]Amadeus presented the paperwork on a page with a URL that includes
> the passenger's ID number. This ID number could be changed to another number
> to call up other boarding passes[...]"_

How many times does this _exact_ enumeration "vulnerability" need to be
exploited before people realize it's bad practice to set up your site this
way? Perhaps it's a bit of survivorship bias, but it always seems to be banks,
health agencies, or otherwise companies storing extremely sensitive data that
are exposed for this.

It reminds me of a story in Canada, where a young gentlemen was charged for
changing the number in the URL for the Nova Scotia Freedom of Information
Portal to download documents.[1]

[1][https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/freedom-of-
inform...](https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/freedom-of-information-
request-privacy-breach-teen-speaks-out-1.4621970)

> _The teen has been charged with "unauthorized use of a computer," which
> carries a possible 10-year prison sentence, for downloading approximately
> 7,000 freedom-of-information releases._

